# Watson among leaders at Senior British Open



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Four days after his heart-rending playoff defeat to Stewart Cink at Turnberry, Tom Watson shot a 3-under 67 on Thursday to begin his pursuit of a fourth Senior British Open title.


----------

